# Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin



## Guinst (13. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, hat jemand schonmal diese Ruten in der Hand gehabt? Die Daten lesen sich mehr als gut. (die 2,70er mit 10-40g soll 125g wiegen und ca 100 kosten)
Wahrscheinlich sind die extrem fragil, vielleicht aber doch stabil? Was für eine Aktion haben die? Was Daiwa schreibt muss ja nicht stimmen, gilt zumindest für die R-Nessa, die hat beileibe keine Spitzenaktion.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (13. Dezember 2015)

Doch die Ruten sind so leicht und mit dieser Aktion.
Und nebenher besser wie die R'Nessa. Richtig schön leicht aber nicht fragil. Schöner Stock...


----------



## Guinst (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*

Ok, also haben die Spin Modelle mit 10-40g Wurfgewicht und mehr eine Spitzenaktion! 
Bei anderen Daiwa Serien haben nämlich die Jiggerspin Modelle Spitzenaktion und die Spin Modelle sind mehr parabolischer Natur.
Wie realistisch würdest du denn das Wurfgewicht der 10-40g Variante einschätzen?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*

Das kommt ganz auf die Länge der Ruten an. Da gibt es schon einige Unterschiede.
Ich schicke dir mal unsere Nummer per PN, dann ist das einfacher zu bereden.


----------



## vermesser (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*

Auch die Jiggerspin R´nessa hat keine wirkliche saubere Spitzenaktion.

Trotzdem sind die Ballistic- X schon interessante Stöcker.


----------



## powerpauer (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*

Hallo 
ich fische zu zeit auf Hecht leichte spinrute 10-40 Savagegear buschwacker die alte Variante bin mit der Rute nur bedingt zufrieden,was mir hier bei der buschwacker fehlt ist zu wenig poower in Handteil das heißt die Rute bei große Belastung, Groß Fisch ist mir einfach zu warm,von Aktion ist sie recht straf aber es fehlt einfach Power in Handteil,

nun suche ich nach eine alternativ spin Rute und dachte ich an die Daiwa Ballistic X Spin
 in 240.107 40 wg oder 15/ 50 wg 

gefischt soll die neue Rute mit Blech Blinker und wobler und ab und zu  mit gufi 

ich suche hier eine Erfahrung berichte zu genannte Daiwa Rute und würde ich mich sehr freuen über ein paar infos .

Gruß Powerpauer.


----------



## Guinst (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*

Was ich bis jetzt gehört habe, ist dass die Ballistc - x Ruten eher filigran/leicht sind.
Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass die Daiwa R'Nessa (die 3dx Spin Variante) ordentlich Power hat.
Ich kenne die Bushwhacker nicht und habe auch sonst nur eher leichte Ruten gefischt. Aber mit der 20g-50g R'Nessa habe ich viele Rapfen über 70cm in starker Strömung gedrillt. Alle fast nur über die Rute, weil kaum einer der Fische mal Schnur genommen hat. Wenn doch, dann immer nur 1-2m. Damit war die Rute nicht annähernd an der Belastungsgrenze. 
Ein knapp metriger Hecht war auch kein Problem und auch der ist kaum in die Bremse gegangen.
Schau sie dir mal an, ich glaub für dein Vorhaben passt die wie Arsch auf Eimer ...


----------



## Homer J (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*

Ich hole das Thema mal wieder hoch. Hat diese Ruten schon jemand in der Hand gehabt oder gefischt?. Wenn die Ruten tatsächlich eine Spitzenaktion haben - sind die Modelle mit 40 oder 50g WG als leichte Gufi-Rute geeignet???


----------



## Ghu)Z(dan (18. März 2016)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*

Mich würde das ebenfalls interessieren, gibt es schon Erfahrungsberichte zu der neuen Daiwa ballistic x Serie? Wie sieht es mit der Rückmeldung aus? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbo85 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*

Die Ruten haben keine Spitzenaktion.. hier gibts nen aussagekräftigeren Thread im AB


----------



## powerpauer (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*

Gibt es weitere Erfahrung mit daiwa balistic spinruten wurde mich freuen über paar infos


----------



## lollo (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*

ja und zwar das sie mir gebrochen ist hoffe jetzt das Daiwa schnell Ersatz schickt


----------



## powerpauer (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*

Wie 
Kommt das mit demm bruch ??? Was ist passiert welche modell


----------



## powerpauer (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*

Daiwa 
Ist recht kulant ich habe gute erfachrung mit daiwa service gemacht


----------



## lollo (8. Mai 2016)

ja 12 cm wobbler geworfen und nach 10 würfen knacks 

es war das 7-21 g model


----------



## powerpauer (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*

Hallo
Das ist natürlich ergallich,wo spitze oder in der mitte teilung ???,dennoch 12 cm wobbler ist warscheinlich das maximum fur das wg


----------



## lollo (8. Mai 2016)

ca 5 cmnach der steckverbindung


----------



## Pinocio (22. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*

Ich fische die Daiwa Ballistic X 2,4m/15-50g. 
Mir gefällt diese Rute richtig gut und nutze zum wobblern und Spinnern fast nur noch diese Rute. Selbst kleine Spinner lassen sich damit richtig gut werfen, aber auch mal etwas schwere Geschosse. 
Zu ihrer Aktion, bei leichter Belastung hat sie ine Spitzenaktion, mit zunahme der Belastung ist sie aber definitiv semiparabolisch. Die Rute ist für dieses Wurfgewicht schon recht hart.
Ich finde nur den Rollenhalter, nicht ideal gelungen. Auch ist sie, je nachdem wie man sie hält, etwas kopflastig. 
Jedoch macht ihre Handlichkeit und das geringe Gewicht diese Punkte wett. 
Habe damit jetzt schon einige Stunden gefischt und auch ein paar Fische herausgezogen und sie macht ihre Sache gut.


----------



## RayZero (22. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*



Pinocio schrieb:


> Ich fische die Daiwa Ballistic X 2,4m/15-50g.
> Mir gefällt diese Rute richtig gut und nutze zum wobblern und Spinnern fast nur noch diese Rute. Selbst kleine Spinner lassen sich damit richtig gut werfen, aber auch mal etwas schwere Geschosse.
> Zu ihrer Aktion, bei leichter Belastung hat sie ine Spitzenaktion, mit zunahme der Belastung ist sie aber definitiv semiparabolisch. Die Rute ist für dieses Wurfgewicht schon recht hart.
> Ich finde nur den Rollenhalter, nicht ideal gelungen. Auch ist sie, je nachdem wie man sie hält, etwas kopflastig.
> ...



Eignet sie sich fürs Jiggen / Faulenzen? Wie sieht es bei diesen zwei Methoden mit der Rückmeldung aus? Als kurze Zanderjigge für schmälere Fließgewässer wäre die 2,40m mit 50g WG sicherlich eine super Alternative, wenn die Rückmeldung passt.


----------



## Angler2097 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*



lollo schrieb:


> ja 12 cm wobbler geworfen und nach 10 würfen knacks
> 
> es war das 7-21 g model



Für 12cm Wobbler würde ich eher die 50 Gramm Variante nehmen. Ist kein Wunder wenn die Rute dann bricht. Am Besten noch voll durchziehen :q


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*

Sag bloß die Rute muss sich nicht aufladen bis in die Endkappe beim Wurf?|kopfkrat


----------



## Pinocio (22. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*



RayZero schrieb:


> Eignet sie sich fürs Jiggen / Faulenzen? Wie sieht es bei diesen zwei Methoden mit der Rückmeldung aus? Als kurze Zanderjigge für schmälere Fließgewässer wäre die 2,40m mit 50g WG sicherlich eine super Alternative, wenn die Rückmeldung passt.



Habe sie bisher nur einmal an einem kleinen Bach mit Minigummifischchen geangelt. Generell angle ich sehr selten mit Gummi, kann also dazu nicht wirklich was sagen.
Die Rückmeldung ist allerdings sehr gut, spüre direkt wenn mein Köder an Kraut oder sowas vorbeikommt. Stimmt irgendetwas beim Köderlauf nicht, spüre ich das sehr deutlich.


----------



## marcellus07 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*

ein kumpel fischt die 2,40 bis 40g. er hat es am rhein geschafft - mit einem 5g spinner sich den blank zu zerschießen... hänger gehabt, gelöst und wie ein projektil den blank getroffen.

 war lustig - habe gut gelacht


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*



vermesser schrieb:


> Auch die Jiggerspin R´nessa hat keine wirkliche saubere Spitzenaktion.


Ich finde das schon ganz schön derbe dreist von den Daiwa-Katalogmachern. Bei einer beschriebenen Jiggerspin mit sehr extremer Spitzenaktion gehe ich auch von sowas aus ... |krach:

Von den gerade zur Ansicht gekommenen gesichteten 2,70m (immerhin Mittelklasse-Modelle) hat nicht eine eine richtige vordere Spitzenaktion, wie man das für solch Einsatz wünscht. |bigeyes 
Sollten die Daiwaisti mal ganz dringend sehr intensiv bei der Konkurrenz z.B. Shimano Biomaster nachgucken, wie sowas richtigerweise aussieht! :m :q


----------



## geomujo (22. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*

Na dann lies die mal die Beschreibung einer Balzer Karthago durch - da haben scheinbar alle Modelle "Spitzenaktion". "Spitzenaktion" heißt da in etwa so viel wie "Angelrute".


----------



## RayZero (22. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*



geomujo schrieb:


> Na dann lies die mal die Beschreibung einer Balzer Karthago durch - da haben scheinbar alle Modelle "Spitzenaktion". "Spitzenaktion" heißt da in etwa so viel wie "Angelrute".




Der war nicht schlecht [emoji23] !
In den Angelkatalogen ist auch jede Rute "schnell" und Gummitauglich. Da haben die Japaner uns wieder etwas voraus, die geben wenigstens das Taper an.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*



geomujo schrieb:


> "Spitzenaktion" heißt da in etwa so viel wie "Angelrute".


Auf den Gedanken kommt der geneigte Beobachter dann schon :q

Vlt. liegt es aber auch an den diversen Übersetzungen, bei japanisch (Firma) und chinesisch (Produktion) neben englisch (Globaler Handel) und Verkaufszielsprache deutsch noch dabei, haben die wahrscheinlich auch einige Probleme.

Mir als bezahlender Kunde ist das piepegal, ich will das was dransteht. Oder lass es bzw. geht zurück, ist ja anscheinend eh schon in Sonderposten.


----------



## jranseier (23. September 2016)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*

Also ich habe die Ballistic in 2,40m mit 10-40g. Spitzenaktion hat sie definitiv keine, sondern wie bei der 15-50g schon beschrieben ist sie semi-parabolisch. Für Blech und Wobbler ist sie hervorragend geeignet und hat auch eine super Rückmeldung. Gummifischen geht, aber da gibt es definitiv bessere Sachen. Ich würde sagen, dass diese Rute extrem Allround-tauglich ist.

ranseier


----------



## Thorsten1953 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*

Ich habe die 30-70g wg für schwerere gummi auf hecht!  Ich bin wirklich zufrieden mit der rute! Für 100 Euro kann man sie meiner Meinung nach kaufen

Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*

Überlege mir gerade die Cast  7-28g in 210cm ,
für Kanal jiggen, bisken Squirrel wobbler,
ggfs vom Boot vertikal zu holen.

Der Preis ist verlockend|rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Ruten Daiwa Ballistic-X Spin*



vermesser schrieb:


> Auch die Jiggerspin R´nessa hat keine wirkliche saubere Spitzenaktion.


Ich hab jetzt inzwischen mehrere Jiggerspin Ruten. :m
Daiwa, Shimano, Gamakatsu, und ich muss sagen dass mir die Aktion doch mit jedem Male und jedem Fisch besser gefallen hat! #6
2 Typen Daiwa Lexa Jiggerpin
2 Typen Shimano Dialuna XR
1 Type  Gamakatsu Altemiss

Ist ein Mittelding zwischen der eigentlichen Fast-Taper-Action mit dem verdünntem Spitzenanteil und der Semiparabolic oder Moderate Aktion, dabei arbeitet die Spitze im Normallastbereich progressiv, also die Biegung wandert auf der Längsachse weiter herunter, ohne dass darunter vorher was wesentliches an Biegung passiert. Manche nennen auch das Semiparabolic.

Merklicher Vorteil: Vermeidet den scharfen Spitzeknick im oberen Drittel oder Viertel und das oben einsetzende harte Rückgrat einer reinen Fast-Taper-Action.
Der Unterschied in der Aktion zu z.B. einer Shimano Biomaster M MH H ist gewaltig.


----------

